# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Husky en appartement

## Eryel

Bonjour à tous, je sais que cette question est souvent traitée mais j'aimerai des réponses un peu plus précises:

Je suis franco-norvégienne et je vie en Norvège. Je viens demménager avec mon copain dans son appartement de 50m2 et je me demande si un chien de type husky pourrait s'y plaire. Je n'ai eu jusqu'à maintenant que des réponses contradictoires et on m'a proposé un jeune husky abandonné il y a peu. Ça va faire 8 mois que je recherche à adopter un chien mais il y en a tellement peu a Oslo que je fini toujours devancée par d'autres. :/ J'ai rencontré le jeune husky est il semble très doux, très câlin pas encore trop agité.
J'ai la chance d'habité juste en face d'un grand parc et j'ai beaucoup de temps étant illustratrice freelance. Je suis joggeuse aussi. 
Certains me disent que si j'ai du temps pour mon chien, un endroit pour qu'il puisse s'y défouler il n'y aura pas de soucis. D'autres me disent que l'appartement risque de rendre le chien très malheureux et je ne le veux absolument pas. :/ 

Nous pensons déménager dans un an dans une maison en bordure d'Oslo. Que pensez vous de cette année dans l'appartement? 

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## muzellecime

Ce n'est pas l'appartement qui risque de gèner...  c'est la chaleur qui risque d'y régner. Le husky aime quant mme beaucoup être au frais. Et notamment dormir dehors la nuit...

----------


## Noemie-

S'il a suffisamment d'activité je ne vois pas le problème de l'appartement, d'autant plus si il fait un activité sportive comme le jogging! 

Ce sont des chiens a tendance fugueuse alors attention au terrain qui doit être clôturé!

----------


## popngum

Pour ma part je pense effectivement qu'avec de longues et belles ballades et un maître présent il s'épanouira comme cela, sûrement plus qu'un husky dans un jardin qui va finir par fuguer d'ennui.
D'autant plus si tu as rencontré le chien et qu'il te semble correspondre.

----------


## borneo

> Ce n'est pas l'appartement qui risque de gèner...  c'est la chaleur qui risque d'y régner. Le husky aime quant mme beaucoup être au frais. Et notamment dormir dehors la nuit...


A Oslo, il fait assez frais, même en été  :: 

Si tu peux faire plusieurs heures de balade avec ton chien tous les jours, ça ne changera rien que tu sois en maison ou en appartement.

----------


## Eryel

Merci à tous pour vos réponses :

Nous avons un grand balcon, il peut facilement dormir là s'il faut. Mon chéri le fait souvent quand il trouve qu'il fait trop chaud dans la chambre. 
Et puis la fraîcheur reviendra très bientôt pour un bon moment. Je ne minquiète pas pour ça. ^^ Oslo a de grand espaces verts un peu partout, des petites forets, lacs sauvages etc. Les parents de mon homme ont une grande ferme en campagne aussi. J'essayerai de l'y emmener quelques fois au cours de l'année.

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai eu une femelle husky pendant 15 ans, elle était trsè très calme dans la maison (un vrai chien de salon  :: ) mais elle avait besoin de sorties sportives à côté...
Vu que tu es présente ET sportive, aucune raison que ça ne convienne pas  :: 

Tu connais un peu la race (et son caractère) ?

----------


## Eryel

Oui, j'avais déjà fais pas mal de recherches sur eux il y a 8 mois quand je me suis vraiment mise à désirer un chien. Sur FINN ( le site d'annonces norvégiennes ) il y a souvent de jeunes husky a adopté. Ils se font adopter très vite à Oslo vu qu'il n'y a pas d'animalerie proche.  Il n'y a qu'une seule grande ferme délevage et d'adoption en bordure d'Oslo. Je m'y suis rendue plusieurs fois pour rencontrer les chiens et ils en ont plusieurs. J'ai pu en discuter avec les éleveurs et les deux vétérinaires. Le premier chien avec qui nous avions passé le plus du temps a été adopté il y a peu donc petite déception. Je crois qu'en français la race est: Chien norvégien de Macareux. Mais il semble que la chance tourne enfin.

C'est assez difficile d'adopter à Oslo il semble. Si nous adoptions un chien a travers la ferme d'élevage par exemple, nous serions lié par un contrat très stricte. Tout doit être signalé au personnel de la ferme et pour a peu près tout ne devons demander leur avis. Je pense que c'est une bonne chose en soi mais il y a tout de même des choses un peu excessives.

----------


## popngum

Par curiosité c'est quoi qu'ils appellent "ferme d'élevage et d'adoption"? J'ai du mal à saisir le fonctionnement du truc?

----------


## Eryel

En fait cette ferme accueil des chiens abandonnés mais élève aussi certaines races. Je pense que c'est l'état qui s'en occupe. Je n'en suis pas sur. On peut s'y présenter si l'on veut adopter un chien. Mais on doit s'y rendre plusieurs fois avant d'avoir la possibilité de le faire. Ils peuvent accepter ou refuser que l'on ai le chien à la fin pour X raison.

----------


## CHRIS78

De part mon expérience, je vis en appartement (f4) avec 4 chiens dont 1 husky et 1 husky/malamute (9 et 12 ans) et çà se passe hyper bien ! j'ai toujours eu des huskys (depuis 25 ans) en appartement
à partir du moment où tu es présente et fais pas mal de sorties çà va aller !
ton chien au moins ne fuguera pas !!
j'ai connu un voisin en pavillon avec grand jardin clos, il avait un malamute qui se sauvait et venait jusqu' à chez moi (4e étage) me retrouver moi et mes chiens. le malamute s'est fait écraser !!!!!
le chien demande de la présence et de l'amour c'est le principal !!!
Donc n' hésites pas !!!!!

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

J'ai eu 2 huskies en appartement, on faisait 2 à 4h de balade/courses/velo par jour, les week end on les passait dans les bois ou les champs à se balader... 
tout se passait super bien. 
Ma femelle qui fuguait quand elle vivait chez mon père avec un jardin (mais sans activité), je pouvais la balader sans laisse, elle avait assez d'activités avec moi pour ne plus avoir besoin de se barrer...

----------


## cassie60

Les nordiques peuvent vivre en appartement, si sorties le husky est un chien de meute il déteste la solitude il est fugueur
il faut lui faire de grandes promenades, il est sportif, le terrain ne fait rien si l'animal ne sort jamais ou  se trouve enfermé 
il aime le confort, moi les miens adorent le canapé, ne souffrent pas plus de la chaleur que les autres races

----------


## Tisouen

Pareil que ce qui a été dit. Tout à fait possible d'avoir un husky en appart s'il reste pas seul trop longtemps et qu'il peut se défouler mentalement et physiquement. 
Ma chienne husky adore le confort et dort rarement au sol par exemple et je pense pas qu'elle dormirait dehors. 
Niveau dépense physique de toutes façons quand ils en ont marre de "rien faire" ils te le montrent de suite. Ma chienne quand je rentre du boulot si je lui accorde pas d'attention et qu'on sort pas quasi de suite, elle sait me rappeler qu'elle est la. Elle me pousse avec son museau, me monte dessus, m'attire avec sa patte ou fait la folle dans l'appart pour attirer l'attention sur elle. 
Pour le côté fugueur, c'est mon deuxième husky et j'ai toujours pu promener sans laisse (en faisant attention de choisir un endroit sécurisé sans route). Mais comme beaucoup de chien vif d'esprit si tu les mets dans un jardin sans attention ni occupation, ils vont chercher à s'occuper tout seul en faisant des bêtises ou en allant explorer les alentours.

----------


## D-elphine

je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce qui a été dit, même s'il peut s'habituer il y a pleins d'autres races ou type mieux adaptées à cette vie.
le mien aussi aime le lit (c'est d'ailleurs une obsession pour lui lol) mais il adore être couché dehors le soir, jamais je ne lui imposerai de rester à l'intérieur ce qu'on est obligé de faire quand on vit en appartement.

de plus ce n'est pas par ce qu'ils sont dehors qu'ils aiment moins le confort ou qu'ils en ont moins, c'est "juste" qu'ils ont le choix.

----------


## Tisouen

Il est évident que quand on a une maison avec jardin c'est toujours mieux pour n'importe quel chien mais l'appart dans le cas présent n'est que provisoire. 
Mais dans tous les cas même en maison avec jardin mes chiens n'ont jamais dormi dehors. D'un parce qu'ils ne le souhaitent pas et de deux parce que je suis pas tranquille de les savoir dehors. 

Je trouve ça dommage que les asso refusent les placements en appart que ce soit pour les huskies ou autres surtout quand y a beaucoup de présence/activité ce qui est le cas ici.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Avant la vie en appart, mes huskies ont vécu en maison avec jardin, à part s'ils avaient envie de pisser, ils n'e voulaient jamais aller seuls dehors, et étaient toujours dans nos jambes...
Ils sont venus en appart 6 ans (avec balcon, et même scénario) , puis re-maison (et pareil pas de jardin sans nous) squi comptait vraiment c'était de se dépenser avec nous en extérieur avec des vraies balades/activités

----------


## D-elphine

pour le cas présenté je ne penses pas que le chien bénéficie d'un cadre convenant à son type, c'est avec ce raisonnement (perdre la diversité), que l'on a des abandons, en ne tenant pas compte des besoins spécifiques de chaque race/individus

----------


## CHRIS78

Amandiers, je ne suis pas d' accord avec toi !
je fais partie d'une association et peut te dire que nous avons de tout !
nous plaçons des nordiques et le plus souvent en maison et bien nous avons eu des retours de huskys en maison avec jardin qui se sauvaient........nous acceptons pour notre part des placements *en appartement* seulement bien sûr si promenades et présences assurées. Quand à moi, j'ai toujours eu des huskys en appartement et je peux t' assurer qu'ils sont bien plus heureux que ceux qui sont dehors ! dans chaque race, il y a de tout ! tu as des nordiques qui préfèrent être dehors en parc et d'autres à la maison (ou apt) avec leur maître.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

est ce qu'un Epagneul Breton doit tuer un canard tous les jours pour vivre ???.............Non ? pourtant c'est un chasseur !
les chiens de Berger, un  troupeau de vaches ou de moutons à la maison pour qu'ils soient bien ???...........

----------


## Tisouen

Amandiers qu'est ce qui ne correspond par a la vie d'un husky dans le cas présent ??? 

Présence plus activité sportive ça ne suffit pas ? Va falloir m'expliquer la ... Effectivement avec des principes dans ce genre pas étonnant que des nordiques passent leur vie en refuge...

----------


## D-elphine

> Amandiers, je ne suis pas d' accord avec toi !
> je fais partie d'une association et peut te dire que nous avons de tout !
> nous plaçons des nordiques et le plus souvent en maison et bien nous avons eu des retours de huskys en maison avec jardin qui se sauvaient........nous acceptons pour notre part des placements *en appartement* seulement bien sûr si promenades et présences assurées. Quand à moi, j'ai toujours eu des huskys en appartement et je peux t' assurer qu'ils sont bien plus heureux que ceux qui sont dehors ! dans chaque race, il y a de tout ! tu as des nordiques qui préfèrent être dehors en parc et d'autres à la maison (ou apt) avec leur maître.


je sais qu'il y a de tout, merci et je n' ai jamais dit que les gens en maison n' abandonnent pas, je sais aussi que pour avoir le joli chien aux yeux bleus on dira n'importe quoi même qu'on le sortira 150 H/jour si c'est ce que l' asso veut entendre. 

pour moi cette race n' a rien à faire en appartement alors je m' excuses, on demande un avis, je donne le mien, je ne suis pas du votre, j' ai le droit ? ou faut il exclusivement  suivre la vague ? 
je dirais bien autre chose mais je sais où ça va m'emmener  ::  
bonne soirée

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'avais pas vu le dernier message de tisouen, mais bon, je vais pas me lancer

----------


## Mayday

Comme dit précédemment, je pense que c'est possible, mais si le chien a besoin d'exercice il va falloir une personne dynamique et ayant le temps à accorder au chien pour qu'il se dépense suffisamment. Des promenades actives le fatigueront et l'aideront à canaliser son énergie pour être un bon chien d'intérieur. (lancer de balle, le faire nager, tirer...) Hormis pour le confort du chien qui peut sortir quand il l'entend quand il y a un jardin, cela n'enlève rien au fait qu'il faudrait passer autant de temps avec le chien pour qu'il se dépense. 
 Mais chez certaines races qui ont cette volonté et ce besoin de travailler, le simple jogging ou la simple balade en laisse ne suffisent pas et il faut être préparé à sortir le vélo pour drainer toute cette énergie. Surtout quand ils sont jeunes adultes, encore un peu foufous.

Mais ne pas prendre un chiot sera la meilleure option, car on peut se faire une idée plus précise de la manière dont se plaira le chien en appartement. Par exemple, est-il calme? débordant d'énergie?  aboie-t-il beaucoup?

J'espère que tu trouveras ton bonheur  :Smile:

----------


## Tisouen

Bah si y a une bonne argumentation derrière y a pas de soucis pour avoir un avis différent. La je vois pas en quoi la personne qui est en travaille en freelance donc très présente et qui en plus est sportive et cherche un chien sportif pour l'accompagner ne serait pas une bonne candidate à l'adoption ?? Juste pour un foutu jardin ? C'est ça que je pige pas. Parce que tu trouve ça mieux les gens qui te disent on veut le joli chien aux yeux bleus (à noter quand même que beaucoup de huskies n'ont pas les yeux bleus) qui ont un jardin hyper bien clôturé et qui en plus rajouteront un collier électrique anti fugue ou anti aboiement parce que le chien se fait chier, tu trouve ça mieux ? Alors effectivement ce chien la reviendra pas à l'adoption c'est sur... Idem pour le husky qui fini attaché dans le jardin... Mais bon au moins le chien pourra dormir dehors et aura un jardin.  C'est dommage de s'arrêter au facteur appartement pour une adoption qui peut être tout à fait réussie.

----------


## D-elphine

> Bah si y a une bonne argumentation derrière y a pas de soucis pour avoir un avis différent. La je vois pas en quoi la personne qui est en travaille en freelance donc très présente et qui en plus est sportive et cherche un chien sportif pour l'accompagner ne serait pas une bonne candidate à l'adoption ?? Juste pour un foutu jardin ? *C'est ça que je pige pas. Parce que tu trouve ça mieux les gens qui te disent on veut le joli chien aux yeux bleus (à noter quand même que beaucoup de huskies n'ont pas les yeux bleus) qui ont un jardin hyper bien clôturé et qui en plus rajouteront un collier électrique anti fugue ou anti aboiement parce que le chien se fait chier, tu trouve ça mieux ? Alors effectivement ce chien la reviendra pas à l'adoption c'est sur... Idem pour le husky qui fini attaché dans le jardin... Mais bon au moins le chien pourra dormir dehors et aura un jardin.*  C'est dommage de s'arrêter au facteur appartement pour une adoption qui peut être tout à fait réussie.



tous les husky n'ont pas les yeux bleus ? je suis déçue  ::  et oui je préfère les colliers à pointe électrique avec muselière et chaine pour pas que le chien aboit, se barre ou je ne sais quoi, j'en reviens pas que mes messages soient si clairs, comment argumenter quand tu le fais si bien à ma place  :: 

ps: j' arrête, c'est pas possible de correctement s'exprimer quand on voit que du simple jardin que je trouve indispensable  on passe au collier electrique anti fugue ou anti aboiement ou un chien attaché dans le jardin, par ce qu'il est absolument inconcevable d'avoir un jardin simplement cloturer avec un chien heureux qui a le choix d'entrer ou rester dehors à sa guise et en plus d'avoir son exercice

----------


## Tisouen

Comme toi tu dis qu'un husky n'ayant pas le choix de rentrer ou sortir n'est pas en husky heureux (c'est ce que tu sous entend quand même) et que tu sous entend aussi que les gens mentent en te racontant qu'ils vont le sortir 150h pour avoir le husky aux yeux bleus bah je te dit que les gens peuvent aussi te mentir en ayant un jardin. voilà pourquoi j'en arrive à ça. Tu n'as pas plus de garantie d'avoir un chien heureux avec un jardin qu'en appartement. 

Mais prouve moi qu'un husky a absolument besoin d'un jardin. On est plusieurs a avoir vécu ou vivre avec des husky en appart. Husky parfaitement bien dans leur pattes hein. 

Dans la vie personne n'est assuré de vivre toute sa vie en maison. La prochaine fois je penserai à abandonner mon husky ou ma x CLT parce que je pars vivre en appart et qu'il sera pas heureux...

----------


## Massmiette

Je n'y connais rien en husky, mais j'ai eu un épagneul breton en appart...je faisait mes études en ville, et j'avais au début laissé ce chien chez mes parents, en pleine campagne avec un jardin..ben oui un épagneul breton, c'est pas fait pour la ville  :: 

Sauf qu'il détruisait, donc je l'ai récupéré. En le baladant 2h minimum par jour, en vélo, il était super calme en appart, et beaucoup mieux dans ses pattes qu'à la campagne, dans la maison avec jardin, malgré les sorties quotidiennes. Le fait de tracter le vélo, ça devait le faire "travailler", et le fatiguer plus j'imagine, et du coup il supportait très bien la vie en appart. 

Là je viens de récupérer un croisé berger d'un an et je suis en appart. Avec lui je fais footing/ballades en vélo, du coup il est crevé dans l'appart, il le vit très bien.

Donc j'imagine qu'un husky s'il sort assez et pas que des sorties planplan, qu'il peut voir d'autre chiens, intéragir avec, et "travailler" avec son maître (vélo, footing, agility...), ça doit pouvoir le faire.

----------


## Eryel

Amandier, je suis désolée de te décevoir mais en Norvège, plus spécialement à Oslo quand on abandonne un chien on va en prison ou on paye une lourde amende. Je n'ai JAMAIS vu un chien erré dans les rues d'Oslo tout seul en 19 années. Je pense avoir vu 2 chiens cette année attachés en laisse hors d'un magasin. Ici, les chiens sont peu mais ils sont bien traités et on une vraie place dans la famille.
Ensuite, mon Husky a les yeux foncés et je n'ai pas choisi cette race par ce qu'elle ferait jolie à mes cotés... Je ne pense pas que tu ai besoin d'être insultant pour donner ton avis. C'est la première fois que j'entends une remarque aussi limite. 
Très sérieusement, j'ai étudié à Paris et j'ai pu me rendre dans ce que vous appelez animalerie en France... Il est sur que Snow serai mieux dans un endroit de ce genre ou il aurai une boite en plexiglas ou une cage comme espace. Je pense qu'il faut penser à balayer un peu devant sa porte de temps en temps.
J'ai 19 ans, je fais du sport 4 fois par semaine, je me déplace en vélo. Mon homme et moi nous avons attendu très longtemps pour nous lancer dans des recherches. En fait, nous avons attendu d'avoir de bons revenus. Contrairement à ce que tu imagines, ça a été réfléchi. Je ne me suis pas réveillée un matin en me disant: Oh, si je me prenais un husky pour avoir l'air cool sur mes photos Facebook...?

Voila le petit Snow  :Smile:  tout fatigué. Je l'ai depuis peu mais je pense avoir noté ceci: C'est un chiot très calme. Il est très réceptif à ma voix. Il n'apprécie pas la pluie. Il aime les matières douces. Il c'est endormi sur la même chemise en soie deux fois de suite. Il aime beaucoup se reposer sur le ventre de mon homme. Il n'aime pas la solitude pour sur et nous suit toujours du regard. J'avais peur que le stress lui coupe l'appétit mais il mange bien voir un peu trop, un vrai glouton.  :Big Grin: 
Mon homme a pris un jour de congé demain pour qu'on puisse l'emmener chez le vétérinaire ensembles. J'espère que tout se passera bien.

----------


## borneo

Il a quel âge ?

Comme tu parlais d'"adoption", je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un chien adulte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voila le petit Snow  tout fatigué. Je l'ai depuis peu mais je pense avoir noté ceci: C'est un chiot très calme. Il est très réceptif à ma voix. Il n'apprécie pas la pluie. Il aime les matières douces. Il c'est endormi sur la même chemise en soie deux fois de suite. Il aime beaucoup se reposer sur le ventre de mon homme. Il n'aime pas la solitude pour sur et nous suit toujours du regard. J'avais peur que le stress lui coupe l'appétit mais il mange bien voir un peu trop, un vrai glouton. 
> Mon homme a pris un jour de congé demain pour qu'on puisse l'emmener chez le vétérinaire ensembles. J'espère que tout se passera bien.


C'est lui le jeune husky abandonné ? Je n'y connais rien en huskys, mais on dirait un tout jeune chiot.

----------


## Eryel

Y a t-il un autre terme pour les chiots? Je ne connais que le mot adoption en français. 
Il a 10 semaines environ. Je pensais attendre au moins 12 avant de le récupérer, mais la demoiselle qui possède la portée ne comptait pas attendre jusque là, malheureusement.

Apparemment, elle avait déjà donné ce chiot beaucoup plus tôt à un couple à 7 ou 8 semaines. Il le lui on ramené quelques jours après sans raison.

Edit: Il y a peut être certaines choses qu'elle ne nous a pas dit au niveau de sa santé. Doù le besoin d'aller chez le vétérinaire demain. C'est quand même assez étrange de se désister de cette manière. Mais il ne me semble pas malade. Enfin bon, je verrais quand même demain. Ça ne veut pas dire que je le ramènerai à mon tour s'il est malade.  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

C'est le chien dont tu parlais au début du topic ? Il vient du "refuge-élevage" ou bien c'est juste un particulier qui fait des portées à la sauvette ? 
C'est une adoption ou un achat ?

----------


## borneo

Ce que j'ai compris au début du topic, c'est que tu avais l'intention d'adopter un jeune husky abandonné dans un refuge norvégien. Là, je pense que tout le monde a imaginé un chien d'un an, balancé par sa première famille comme ça arrive souvent. Les conseils qui t'ont été donnés étaient pour ce cas de figure, en particulier on se demandait comment il allait s'adapter à la vie en appartement, surtout si c'est un chien qui a vécu en meute et en plein air.

Là, on voit un chiot très jeune, qui a été séparé de sa mère BEAUCOUP TROP TOT, par un éleveur bricoleur irresponsable, et qui a déjà fait l'objet d'un "retour". Si tu nous avais dit ça dès le départ, on t'aurait évidemment mis en garde, d'abord pour ne pas encourager ce genre de trafic, et ensuite car tu risques d'avoir un chiot malade ou (et) avec de gros problèmes de comportement.
Si en plus tu l'as acheté et pas adopté, il risque de te revenir plus cher à l'arrivée qu'un chiot acheté chez un bon éleveur, et sevré à un âge convenable.  ::

----------


## Eryel

Je n'ai pas eu le chien que j'avais rencontré dans le refuge hors d'Oslo. C'est ce que j'expliquais. J'avais mis une annonce sur un site internet et cette femme m'a contacté en m'expliquant la petite histoire du chiot. Je préfère m'assurer par moi même de sa santé dans ce cas là que de la laisser le trimbaler d'une famille à une autre. Mais non je n'ai rien payé mais je sais que tous les frais de santé seront à nos frais. Je n'ai pas de soucis avec le fait de mettre la main à la poche. 
Je trouve ça un peu malsain de laisser tomber un chien pour tel ou tel raison. Soit je m'en occupe soit je ne m'en occupe pas. Dans mon cas je m'en occupe à 100%.
Je vous donnerai le bilan du vétérinaire demain. ^^

----------


## borneo

> Je trouve ça un peu malsain de laisser tomber un chien pour tel ou tel raison. Soit je m'en occupe soit je ne m'en occupe pas. Dans mon cas je m'en occupe à 100%.
> Je vous donnerai le bilan du vétérinaire demain. ^^


Il ne s'agit pas de laisser tomber, mais de ne pas entrer dans le jeu du trafic d'animaux. C'est comme acheter un pauvre chiot trop jeune en animalerie... le lendemain, il y en aura un autre.

----------


## Massmiette

> Mais non je n'ai rien payé mais je sais que tous les frais de santé seront à nos frais.


Visiblement elle ne l'a pas payé ?

----------


## Eryel

Je pense que parler de trafic danimaux est un peu excessif voir totalement *hors sujet.* La Norvège n'est pas la France. Je pense surtout qu'elle n'avait pas particulièrement envie de s'occuper de ses chiens et de la portée en même temps. En Norvège, les prix sont 3 fois plus haut que les français malheureusement. Par exemple, faire castrer un chien coûtera 400 euros, 3200 kr environ. Je crois qu'elle a eu 4 mâles. On peut avoir toute  la bonne foi du mal, parfois pour des raisons économiques il faut faire des concessions. 
Je me rend bien compte qu'elle n'est pas éleveuse professionnelle. Comme je l'ai dit elle ne nous a pas demandé d'argent, elle a été très sympathique, nous avons son adresse et son numéro de téléphone.

----------


## borneo

J'espère que ça se passera bien pour ce chiot, et que tu ne vas pas découvrir une malformation grave, qui pourrait expliquer son abandon. 

A part ça, cette histoire est un peu invraisemblable. Si les chiens se vendent aussi cher en Norvège, pourquoi ne l'a-t-elle pas revendu, une fois qu'on lui a ramené ?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

:-/ il n'a pas 10 semaines, peut être même pas 8 ce pti bonhomme :-( 

J'espère que vous pourrez gérer cette séparation bien trop précoce d'avec sa maman

----------


## D-elphine

> Amandier, je suis désolée de te décevoir mais en Norvège, plus spécialement à Oslo quand on abandonne un chien on va en prison ou on paye une lourde amende. Je n'ai JAMAIS vu un chien erré dans les rues d'Oslo tout seul en 19 années. Je pense avoir vu 2 chiens cette année attachés en laisse hors d'un magasin. Ici, les chiens sont peu mais ils sont bien traités et on une vraie place dans la famille.
> Ensuite, mon Husky a les yeux foncés et je n'ai pas choisi cette race par ce qu'elle ferait jolie à mes cotés... Je ne pense pas que tu ai besoin d'être insultant pour donner ton avis. C'est la première fois que j'entends une remarque aussi limite. 
> Très sérieusement, j'ai étudié à Paris et j'ai pu me rendre dans ce que vous appelez animalerie en France... Il est sur que Snow serai mieux dans un endroit de ce genre ou il aurai une boite en plexiglas ou une cage comme espace. Je pense qu'il faut penser à balayer un peu devant sa porte de temps en temps.
> J'ai 19 ans, je fais du sport 4 fois par semaine, je me déplace en vélo. Mon homme et moi nous avons attendu très longtemps pour nous lancer dans des recherches. En fait, nous avons attendu d'avoir de bons revenus. Contrairement à ce que tu imagines, ça a été réfléchi. Je ne me suis pas réveillée un matin en me disant: Oh, si je me prenais un husky pour avoir l'air cool sur mes photos Facebook...?
> Pièce jointe 131331
> Voila le petit Snow  tout fatigué. Je l'ai depuis peu mais je pense avoir noté ceci: C'est un chiot très calme. Il est très réceptif à ma voix. Il n'apprécie pas la pluie. Il aime les matières douces. Il c'est endormi sur la même chemise en soie deux fois de suite. Il aime beaucoup se reposer sur le ventre de mon homme. Il n'aime pas la solitude pour sur et nous suit toujours du regard. J'avais peur que le stress lui coupe l'appétit mais il mange bien voir un peu trop, un vrai glouton. 
> Mon homme a pris un jour de congé demain pour qu'on puisse l'emmener chez le vétérinaire ensembles. J'espère que tout se passera bien.


tu as attendu très longtemps (à 19 ans oui je comprends) et finalement tu as renoncé à adopter ou à patienter d'avantage pour prendre un mignon petit chiot, que l'on donne.

sur la photo il n' a pas 10 semaines ça c'est sûr, je dirais 5 ou 6 à tout casser, peux tu nous montrer une photo chez toi voir comment il est mignon?
pour les yeux, je ne suis pas insultante c'est une réalité qui ne t'ai pas adressée.

quant à lire que tu me déçois en me disant qu'en norvège il n'y a pas d'abandons, c'est bien mal venu sur ce type de forum et pour terminer je suis dans la PA, je suis en refuge et chaque jour est une peine pour moi de ne rien pouvoir faire de mieux pour les animaux du refuge que je cotoie, surtout quand je vois que finalement une potentielle adoptante sérieuse qui réfléchit depuis si longtemps, craque sur un ptit chiot alors que les refuges peuvent t'offrir un animal même s'il faut patienter, en français ça s'apelle de la persévérence.
et ma porte est propre, je ne suis pas sure que la tienne soit nikel vu ce que je viens de lire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> :-/ il n'a pas 10 semaines, peut être même pas 8 ce pti bonhomme :-( 
> 
> J'espère que vous pourrez gérer cette séparation bien trop précoce d'avec sa maman


j'espère qu'en fait c'est la photo de don, photo envoyée par le naisseur car il a même pas 8 semaines sur cette photo

----------


## borneo

Ce qui m'interpelle, c'est que dans un pays où on manque de chiens, et où ils se vendent à prix d'or, on donne un chiot de race. Franchement, ça me rappelle les arnaques béninoises  :: 


Bref, à toi de trouver le pourquoi de ce don. Soit ce chiot a un gros problème de santé, qui le rend invendable : aveugle, sourd, cardiaque... ou autre. Soit (et c'est ce que je lui souhaite du fond du coeur) ce n'est pas un husky, mais un croisé portes et fenêtres, et la nana le donne avant que ça saute aux yeux.

Tu nous diras...  ::

----------


## Eryel

Je suis incapable d'estimer l'age d'un chiot malheureusement. 

J'ai eu mes réponses et je remercie toutes les personnes qui ont pris la peine de m'aiguiller un peu sur le sujet.

----------


## sylviana

Pour posséder moi même un chien qui a été vendu une première fois, qui est revenu à l'élevage et à nouveau refourgué, je peux dire que oui, généralement y a un souci derrière, santé ou comportement.

----------


## Noemie-

Je reste quand même surprise par ta réaction amandiers, tes propos ne m'ont jamais choqué jusque là mais je dois dire que là ça me surprend vraiment... 

J'aimerais bien entendre de vraies raisons pour qu'un husky soit malheureux en appartement avec autant de sorties, au lieu de lire des raisons ironiques... 

Perso j'entends plus de plaintes des huskys fugueurs même en terrain clos plutôt que des huskys malheureux en apparte. 

Pour moi si on se donne la peine de rendre son chien heureux (sorties, max de présence etc) toutes les races peuvent convenir en apparte !!!

----------


## borneo

D'accord avec Noémie. Là, je suis en vacances dans un appartement, alors qu'autrement, j'ai une maison avec jardin. J'ai un teckel à poil dur *très très tonique*, mais depuis ce matin, il dort sur le canapé avec sa copine. Et quand il aura fait ses 3 heures de balade quotidienne, il retournera squatter le canapé.

Les chiens en appartement, c'est surtout pour le maître que c'est pénible. Au niveau chien, en fait, ça ne change pas grand chose... Mais effectivement, ce matin, j'ai dû les accompagner pour le premier pipi, au lieu d'ouvrir la porte.  ::

----------


## cassie60

Le chiot est jeune pour être séparé de sa ma mère ;il doit être sevré et connaitre les codes canins
je trouve irresponsable la personne qui vous l'a cédé et vous de l avoir pris
il ne s'agit plus de husky dont le foyer sera en  appart comme indiqué la question du post  a laquelle j ai répondu; mais d'un bébé de moins de trois mois
nordique ou pas je ne cautionne en aucun cas un don d'un chiot si jeune ::   ::  j'espère que votre veto  norvégien vous le fera comprendre le petit risque de gros problèmes entre autre  de comportement à l'âge adulte un humain ne peut remplacer une mère canine il existe des codes entre eux si je m exprime c est que j ai des nordiques mais c'est valable pour toute races le chiot a besoin de sa mère pour éviter les ennuis par la suite
petit je te souhaite longue route à toi : les humains ont choisi ton destin

----------


## didou752

Je n'ai pas de husky, mais pour moi du sport (et tout dépend du sport) que 4 fois par semaine pour un chien crée pour le travail et l'endurance ça me parait bien peu.
Je rejoins Amandiers quand elle dit qu'il est dommage que l'on ne respecte plus les besoins spécifiques des races. Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de borders et autres berger australien choisis pour leurs beaux yeux bleus et que les gens sont incapables de gérer parce que trop speed. C'est sur qu'enfermés entre 4 murs, ils peuvent drôlement évacuer leur trop plein d'énergie.(d'un appart ou d'une maison de ce point de vue là, peu importe pour moi). Les huskys font partis du même lot, c'est pas un jogging de 20 minutes qui va les épuiser... 
Quand j'entend des gens demander à un éducateur quand est ce que leur chiot husky sera aussi sage et discipliné que le chien de berger couché un peu plus loin, je me dis qu'il y a quand même un sacré souci quand au choix de la race là. Les gens choisissent des physiques et pas des caractères, il est là le problème au fond.

----------


## Tisouen

Y a pas que l'exercice physique qui fatigue. Faire travailler un husky c'est aussi lui proposer des activités intellectuelles, des exercices qui demandent de la concentration et de l'attention (si si ça marche avec les husky pour peu qu'on se rende intéressant à leurs yeux  ::  )

----------


## didou752

> Y a pas que l'exercice physique qui fatigue. Faire travailler un husky c'est aussi lui proposer des activités intellectuelles, des exercices qui demandent de la concentration et de l'attention *(si si ça marche avec les husky pour peu qu'on se rende intéressant à leurs yeux*  )


Je n'en doute pas, déjà il faut réussir à se rendre intéressant à leurs yeux ce qui n'est pas toujours évident, et sincèrement 
combien de propriétaires de chiens lambda essaient au maximum de respecter les besoins de leurs chiens?
Combien prennent le temps en rentrant du boulot d'aller faire une vraie balade au lieu de se poser devant la télé?
Combien s'intéressent ne serait ce qu'un minimum au comportement canins?
Combien vont effectivement proposer des activités plus intellectuelles à leur chiens (et donc passer du temps à s'occuper d'eux) plutôt que de les mettre dans le jardin ou de lui faire faire rapidement le tour du pâté de maison histoire de dire que la balade c'est fait?
Je ne dis pas que ça n'existe pas, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la majorité. Ici on est majoritairement des passionnés on essaye de faire au mieux mais nous ne sommes malheureusement pour les loulous concernés qu'une minorité.

----------


## blush

Je suis d'accord, les gens ne choisissent pas un chien pour leur caractère, mais c'est en diffusant des annonces avec photos qu'on fait le plus souvent craquer des adoptants ! Nous les premiers nous avons craquer sur Akela plutôt en fonction de son physique ( vu en photo ) que de son comportement. On ne connait un chien, c'est a dire tous les traits de son caractère qu'en passant beaucoup de temps, et des situations différentes avec lui. 
On se fait au chien, et le chien se fait a nous. 
Une adoption n'est JAMAIS simple ! Et ca nous en etions conscients. C'est sur plusieurs années qu'on apprendra a se connaitre, qu'on verra nos evolutions respectives ( le chien et son humain ). 

Bon, beaucoup savent que Nashoba vient d'un particulier, je me suis faite assez lincher pour ca. 
Mon excuse? J'en ai pas vraiment, cest vrai j'avais 21ans, je revais depuis 3ans d'avoir mon propre chien, dés que je voyais un binome canin/humain dans la rue, j'en avais les larmes aux yeux. 
J'avais dis que dés que je déménagerais de chez mes parents, hop j'adoptais ! C'etait sans compter sur mon copain, qui souhaitais un husky... Donc en recherche d'un jeune croisé husky a adopter, nous avons essuyé plusieurs refus, cause :  En appart... 
Très déçu... On s'est tourné vers un particulier, sa chienne avait été prise par erreur. 
Bon bref. 

Nash est croisé husky et Berger blanc suisse, en appart, 4 sorties par jours, on bosse 8 heures / jour, on rentre le midi. 
Sortie d'une demi heure au parc le matin, sortie hygiénique le midi, sortie d'une heure le soir dans les champs, et sortie hygiénique le soir après 22h. 
De temps en temps canicross, je ne suis pas une GRANDE sportive, mais je me bouge pour mes chiens en fonction de la chaleur. 
Rando/balade les week end.

Akela, surement croisé nordique. 

Ils vivent très bien leur vie en appartement. 

Un jardin, pour moi ne changerai pas grand chose, si ce n'est que je risquerais de tomber dans la flemmardise. 
Et qu'en plus, si on avait un jardin, les chiens seraient tout de même enfermé la journée, trop peur d'un empoisonnement. Mais c'est vrai que ca permettrais les beaux jours, les soir, les week end de belles journées de se poser dehors avec les loulous.  :Smile:  

Je pense juste qu'il ne faut pas faire de généralités, ni chez les gens, ni chez les chiens. 

Belle soirée a vous.

----------


## Noemie-

Idem que Blush sur ce point : le jardin ne changerait pas grand chose car il serait enfermé la journée de peur d'un vol ou des aboiements. 

Et l'autre point "tomber dans la flemmardise" ahah c'est pas faux !!! Je me vois déjà ouvrir la porte fenêtre le matin pour le pipi sans me bouger le cul  ::  

Je n'ai pas un husky (quoi que ptet croisée !!) mais une chienne aussi speed et sportive, ben elle me fait toujours gentiment comprendre quand elle a besoin de son activité physique  ::   (photo à l'appui!!!). Et surtout, quand je la vois dehors, parfois je me dis "mais punaise c'est vraiment une chienne d'extérieur, elle pourrait toujours être dehors elle adore ça" pi en fait quand je vais chez ma mère, ou quand ma mère la garde, elle passe son temps à passer sous le portail pour se foutre devant la porte d'entrée et d'attendre qu'on lui ouvre pour être avec nous à l'intérieur !!! 


Spoiler:

----------


## Tisouen

Trop drôle Tek ! Faudrait que j'arrive à prendre Kyran en photo quand elle essaye de me monter dessus pour me dire "allez viens on y va". 

Mais pas facile parce qu'elle essaye de me repeindre le visage de bave. Les bisous c'est sa marque de fabrique lol

----------


## Pitchoun'

Noemie, la photo est trop marrante !  ::  les miens font pareils à la maison !

----------


## blush

Hahaha exellent la photo !! Les yeuuuux  :Smile:  

Oui hein ouvrir la porte le matin toujours en etant en pyjama cest trop facile et trop dangereux ! ^^ 

( Meme des fois je sors les chiens en pyjama dans la rue... huhu )

----------


## Noemie-

Oui hein son regard veut tout dire... !!! Pas besoin de tout casser pour me faire comprendre  ::  

Ah sortir en pyjama je n'ai jamais fait par contre, bon je suis au 3ème étage sans ascenseur, trop de risque de croiser quelqu'un  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Moi aussi j'ai déjà fait la sortie en pyjama ou en chaussons  ::

----------


## blush

Ha mais meme pieds nus les filles ! HAHA j'adore etre pieds nus 

Tout à l'heure, on sors les chiens au parc, 45 minutes, et on retrouve un jeune gars avec qui on a sympatisé, il a une jeune chienne croisé BA/beauceron, de 6 mois, elle s'eclate avec les notres. 
Et on croise un monsieur avec son bouledogue francais, qui vient au parc, pour s'assoir sur un banc... Son chien en laisse. La jeune chienne va s'amuser avec son chien, mais qu'est ce qu'il avait l'air emmerdé ! Ni bonjour, ni rien, enfin on le fesait chier avec nos chiens clairement, alors que le sien ben il pouvait meme pas jouer avec les notres alors que tout se passait bien.

J'ai trouvé ca triste, j'espere qu'il le laisse courir avec d'autres chiens quand meme...

----------


## borneo

Les bouledogues sont des chiens très fragiles, on peut à peine les promener. Je pense qu'il a déjà eu des pépins avec son chien, et il craint d'en avoir d'autres.

----------


## blush

J'espere, cest pour cela que je ne critique pas vraiment dés le debut, mais il été vraiment pas aimable ce monsieur ^^' 

Le jeune maitre de la jeune chienne essayait de la rattraper il avait un peu de mal tellement les deux voulaient jouer ensemble !  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

En même temps si les autres chiens étaient en liberté et le bouledogue en laisse, et qu'ils lui tournaient autour, je comprends que le maître n'était pas content. On a assez dénoncé ce genre de comportement pour ne pas y revenir. Rien ne dit que ce chien était sociable, ou même vacciné, ou qu'il appartenait à ce monsieur.

Les gens que je connais et qui ont des bouledogues les sortent juste le temps du pipi et c'est tout, tant ils sont fragiles. C'est dommage, mais on n'y peut rien. S'ils risquent l'étouffement à chaque foulée de galop, il vaut mieux ne pas les faire bouger.  ::

----------


## muzellecime

> En même temps si les autres chiens étaient en liberté et le bouledogue en laisse, et qu'ils lui tournaient autour, je comprends que le maître n'était pas content. On a assez dénoncé ce genre de comportement pour ne pas y revenir. Rien ne dit que ce chien était sociable, ou même vacciné, ou qu'il appartenait à ce monsieur.
> 
> *Les gens que je connais et qui ont des bouledogues les sortent juste le temps du pipi et c'est tout, tant ils sont fragiles*. C'est dommage, mais on n'y peut rien. S'ils risquent l'étouffement à chaque foulée de galop, il vaut mieux ne pas les faire bouger.


Pauvres chiens.. Inutile de dire que je rencontre des BF en promenade, dans ma localité, ou lors de balade en nature, sur du plat et ombragé... Ca ne constitue pas une généralité, pas plus que "les BF tellement fragile qu'ils n'ont que des sorties-pipi"... 

Généralisation, quand tu nous tiens...

----------


## borneo

Je parlais des gens que je connais, pas en général.

Maintenant laisser un chien en liberté aller gambader autour d'un chien en laisse, ça ne se fait pas. Si c'est ce qui s'est passé, je comprend que le gars n'ait pas été aimable. A chacun de voir comment il balade son chien, mais la liberté des une ne doit pas empiéter sur celle des autres  ::

----------


## Mayday

Il y a un peu de tout chez le bouledogue français.
J'ai vu de petits chiens débordant d'énergie, qui font des bonds partout. J'en ai vu d'autres, tellement brachycéphales qu'ils ne peuvent faire un sprint sans vomir leur repas. Mais les premiers font figure d'exception...

----------


## blush

Ca ne t'arrives jamais que tes chiens aillent dirent bonjour a d'autres? Sur le coup, les chiens sont spontanément attirés par leurs congénéres et n'ecoutent pas toujours les ordres de bases tel le " au pied " . 

Au parc ou l'on sort les chiens, tous les autres chiens sont sans laisse, ainsi que celui du Maire. 

Donc on connait casiment tous les chiens du village, sauf des nouveaux de temps a autres. 

Et le fait de garder nos chiens sans arrets à l'attache equivaut a les frustrer donc a generer des tensions ... Depuis qu'akela a la liberté d'aller dire bonjour aux chiens ( il est en longe tout de meme ) il a tellement changé, plus d'aboies enervés, plus de " je tire sur la longe" enfin, il est paisible !  :Smile: 


C'est encore un autre débat hein.

----------


## cassie60

revenant aux husky , mes nordiques sont toujours en longe lors des promenades; ils aiment bien avoir un contact avec les copains du village
Si le maitre voulait protéger son chien pour la santé de celui ci  "le ba ou bf" ,la parole est d'or dans ces moments là Les gens auraient compris son attitude Une race bien fragile le chien ne peut donc pas se depenser comme les autres ?
pour les promenades mes loulous sont promenés 3 fois par jour durée minimun 1h30 et le week end une promenade en plus durée minimun 3 heures ils vivent en maison avec un grand terrain mais préférent rester à l interieur sur le canapé le terrain sert que de pose pipi
il faut effectivement leur occuper l'esprit ,leur parler comme tous les poilus ils adorent les calins 
 :: les yeux bleus ne sont pas un critere de la race ce n est pas une peluche ,pour moi un animal est un etre vivant non un objet
 j en reviens au petit chiot  bien jeune d'etre séparé de la mére ::  !
plus de nouvelle??

----------


## didou752

> Ca ne t'arrives jamais que tes chiens aillent dirent bonjour a d'autres? Sur le coup, les chiens sont spontanément attirés par leurs congénéres et n'ecoutent pas toujours les ordres de bases tel le " au pied " .


J'ai eu un chien très agressif avec les autres, et Pin'up a peur des chiens qui lui foncent droit dessus et sa meilleure défense c'est l'attaque. 

Je comprends les gens qui pensent leurs chiens gentils, mais vu que ce ce n'est pas forcément la même chose en face (et des fois le gentil chien est un bon gros kéké aussi) pour moi si le chien n'est pas maîtrisable à la voix pour l’empêcher d'aller sur les autres alors c'est laisse le temps de laisser passer la personne ou de passer soi même.

Pour moi c'est une forme de respect, tout le monde n'a pas le temps ou l'envie de voir les chiens des autres débouler sur le sien ce qui était visiblement le cas de ce monsieur (moi non plus je ne suis pas aimable dans ces cas là, ça me gonfle  :: )

----------


## Noemie-

C'est fou comme on réagit différemment...

Ma chienne n'est pas toujours sociable avec les autres, n'aime pas non plu qu'on lui arrive droit dessus etc mais si je l'ai en laisse et qu'un chien vient lui dire bonjour, qu'est-ce que je m'en fiche !!! Elle va attaquer si elle peut pas se sentir le chien mais elle est en laisse donc maitrisable et hop, l'autre chien comprend vite et se barre... ::

----------


## blush

Ah mais pas de souci je recupere TOUJOURS mes chiens dés que j'en vois un autre qu'on ne connait pas, mais faut le chopper a ce moment la pour ce foutre en laisse, le parc est grand et a des recoins, plusieurs entrées, et je n'ai que deux yeux. 

Non non quand on a vu le chien en laisse, et les notre qui lui tournaient autour Hop laisse directement, je ne veux pas faire eclater de conflits lol.

----------

